# what do you feed your bunny on?



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

just wondered which food (dry food) you feed your bunny on?
i've fed pipkin on Russell rabbit, wagg and wilkos own brand i have now put him on Prestige Cuni Indoor Nature for house rabbits 

just wondered which you all think is best also do you buy a 'name brand' hay or just normal £1 bag from petshop? x


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

I used to feed my Rabbit on Wilkinsons own brand, it was the _only_ one she would eat! very picky lol. And hay I tend to get from a pet warehouse as it's where my brother works hehe, but that's just the normal pet shop type hay. No special brand.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

i have a few rabbits in the summer they get dryed nettles shepards purse roested potato peelings and lots of grass.winter time oats boiled potato peelings mixed with bran allso well done toest:thumbup::thumbup: and bread done very hard in microwave


----------



## lizzielewis (Dec 15, 2008)

My vet always says that rabbits only really need a diet of hay and fresh grass, but I supplement that with Supa Rabbit Excel Light as fresh grass isn't available all year round!! I also give Esme kale, parsley (which she LOVES), and occasionally carrots and apple at the moment as she's a bit poorly.

If you're looking for a dry food to give on a regular basis, I would strongly recommend the Excel product. You can get it at Pets at Home and your vet might stock it too.


----------



## fosse (Dec 10, 2008)

Mainly hay, grass and carrots, supplemented with a small amount of dry food daily, can't remember what it's called.


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

I feed my four Supa Rabbit Excel Light suplemented with various fresh veg each day..today they've had a huge platter of corn on the cob, curly cale, savoy cabbage, carrots and brocolli (my husband says they eat better than we do :0 )
They also get more hay in the winter and grass from the garden.


----------



## Rabbit (Apr 26, 2008)

borderer said:


> i have a few rabbits in the summer they get dryed nettles shepards purse roested potato peelings and lots of grass.winter time oats boiled potato peelings mixed with bran allso well done toest:thumbup::thumbup: and bread done very hard in microwave


As far as I am Aware bread is very bad for rabbits, and they can become addicted to it. I'd also be a little worried about feeding potato peelings, as these aren't very good either 

I feed my rabbits Science selective. It is high in fibre (19% i think), and it also stops selective feeding, where they just pick out the best bits, leave the bits they dont like as much so arent getting a balanced diet. I buy bales of hay from horse suppliers, and a redy grass mix too, which they love, but I retion it as it is high in calcium and can make one of mine a bit poorly.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

Rabbit said:


> As far as I am Aware bread is very bad for rabbits, and they can become addicted to it. I'd also be a little worried about feeding potato peelings, as these aren't very good either
> 
> I feed my rabbits Science selective. It is high in fibre (19% i think), and it also stops selective feeding, where they just pick out the best bits, leave the bits they dont like as much so arent getting a balanced diet. I buy bales of hay from horse suppliers, and a redy grass mix too, which they love, but I retion it as it is high in calcium and can make one of mine a bit poorly.


i have had been breeding rabbits for 30 years never had any health problems.30 years of patato and bran.every breeder i know gives them hard bread.


----------



## Bunnyham (Dec 21, 2008)

I feed all my Bunnies on Burgess Excell pellets, hay & small amounts of veggies.:thumbup:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

lizzielewis said:


> My vet always says that rabbits only really need a diet of hay and fresh grass, but I supplement that with Supa Rabbit Excel Light as fresh grass isn't available all year round!! I also give Esme kale, parsley (which she LOVES), and occasionally carrots and apple at the moment as she's a bit poorly.
> 
> If you're looking for a dry food to give on a regular basis, I would strongly recommend the Excel product. You can get it at Pets at Home and your vet might stock it too.


Completely agree with this post 

Russel rabbit and brands with coloured flakes of food contain high amounts of sugar, excel is the def the best food and should only be a supplement the majority of a buns diet should be hay also supplemented by appropriate fresh veg.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

borderer said:


> i have had been breeding rabbits for 30 years never had any health problems.30 years of patato and bran.every breeder i know gives them hard bread.


I give mine toast occasionally as a treat, i kow alot of people that feed hard bread to, i personally wouldnt give my buns in excess though


----------



## tina1787 (Dec 22, 2008)

we feed our rabbit burgess supa rabbit and hay, he also has carrot and other fruits


----------



## Pelfe (Nov 1, 2008)

pets at home junior/dwarf nuggets.
my lil boy lavs them


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

what veggies can i give him
he's had
lettuce
chives
cucumber
carrots
tomato before what other can i give him? x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

ColeosMummy said:


> what veggies can i give him
> he's had
> lettuce
> chives
> ...


He cant have lettuce im afraid its very bad for buns.

You can give him:

Apple

Artichoke leaves

Asparagus

Banana

Broccoli

Brussel Sprouts

Cabbage

Carrots

Cauliflower

Celery

Courgette

Cucumber

Curly Kale

Grapes

Green beans

Parsnip

Pears

Spinach

Spring Greens

Swede

Watercress

The fruits only give as treats though due to the high sugar content not good for their teeth if they have too much


----------



## lizzielewis (Dec 15, 2008)

Which of those would be a rabbit's favourite (bunny equivalent of chocolate!!)?

My bunny is poorly at the moment with a bad foot and has lost her appetite a little. I'm giving her kale, parsley and carrot to supplement her dry food but would like to give her an extra (healthy) treat.

I was thinking of broccoli although it may be a human superfood, not necessarily a rabbit one!!!

Does anyone have a recommendation that their bunny goes wild for?


----------



## polly2 (Jan 1, 2009)

fosse said:


> Mainly hay, grass and carrots, supplemented with a small amount of dry food daily, can't remember what it's called.


This is what I feed my Bun though when she is poorly she gets a tiny bit of apple as a treat. I am alarmed to read about Russell museli - maybe a change of brand is in order


----------



## fluffybunny (Jan 4, 2009)

Sooty (nethie) has excel junior and dwarf and buster being the fussy old gal she is will only eat wilko premium fruity mix, I know its no good for her but thats all she'll eat (though i do sneak a few excel pellets in the mix when she aint lookin :biggrin: )


----------



## fluffybunny (Jan 4, 2009)

Does anyone have a recommendation that their bunny goes wild for?[/QUOTE]

Parsley or dandilion leaves, never known a bun reufse em lol


----------

